# Signaturen-Generator



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Hi,

ich wäre dafür, wenn Buffed eine Charakter, Sippen -Datenbank oder zumindest einen Signaturen-Generator machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den es gibt Leute (unter anderem auch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die nicht gerade gut mit Photoshop umgehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, die Nachfrage nach Lotro ist nicht sehr groß bei Buffed, weil alle zu onlinewelten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber damit könnten wir neue User anlocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist nur ein Vorschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (20. November 2008)

Ich unterstüzte den Antrag des Antrags auf den Antrag des Antrags, der diesen Antrag beantragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup, die Idee ist gut. 

An sich wäre eine Sippen-Datenbank gar net schlecht, und aus dem Heraus könnten dann die Member der Sippen den Signatur-Generator nutzen. Das bringt Buffed natürlich wieder einige User, die dann doch keine Silent-Reader bleiben müssen, werden, was auch immmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (22. November 2008)

Also ich bin 

dafür

dafür
.
.
.
.
 und achja dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. November 2008)

Hab ich im Internen auch schon geschrieben, bisher aber keine Reaktion. :<


----------



## Heswald (23. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hab ich im Internen auch schon geschrieben, bisher aber keine Reaktion. :<



Hum wir sollten mal im Buffed HQ vorbeischaun und die WoW Accs der Programmierer als Geiseln nehmen damit sie sich auch mal für hdro hinsetzen *FG*


----------



## Dargrimm (26. November 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> Hum wir sollten mal im Buffed HQ vorbeischaun und die WoW Accs der Programmierer als Geiseln nehmen damit sie sich auch mal für hdro hinsetzen *FG*



Adresse steht im Impressum *ggg* 

Das große Problem liegt derzeit in der Tat in der Ressourcen-Verteilung zugunsten WoW+WAR, gerade was Programmier-Aufwand betrifft. 
Von daher einfach Geduld haben, wir kommen schon noch in die Pötte irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Flo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (26. November 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Adresse steht im Impressum *ggg*





> Route nach/zu Doktor-Mack-Straße 77, 90762 Fürth
> 9,2 km – ca. 17 Minuten



Humm.......


----------



## Aurengur (27. November 2008)

Hmmm... Frage.... bin ja nicht der Oberprogrammierer, aber naja, es ist doch relativ einfach, sowas zu machen. man nehme einen bereits bestehende Signaturgenerator. 

Felder werden umbenannt im Frontend und dann Sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

Charaktername
Sippenname
Klasse, Rasse, Stufe
Server

Danach bastelt man sich eine Datenbank, wo ich das alles aus den Signaturen, die ich bei Buffed, von mir aus in meinem MyBuffed-Profil erstellen und speichern kann, eine Abfrage. Somit habe ich eine Sippenliste, mit Anzahl und Membern, sowie deren Stufe, und das kann ich dann zur Sichtung anbieten. So schafft es buffed dann auch, zumindest denke ich so, als Datenbank für HDRO serverübergreifend wieder etwas mehr respekt zu bekommen, denn genau damit hat buffed momentan extrem zu kämpfen, zumindest HDRO-Seitig^^

Der Aufwand dahinter ist glaube ich nicht so groß, und außerdem wäre eine Beta von dem zur ansicht und zur meinungs und vorschalgseinholung sicher sehr geschickt. 

Ich denke schon, dass man eine Beta an einem Tag dafür mal erstellen kann, aber wie gesagt, ich hab da zu wenig ahnung von^^


----------



## Heswald (29. November 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Der Aufwand dahinter ist glaube ich nicht so groß, und außerdem wäre eine Beta von dem zur ansicht und zur meinungs und vorschalgseinholung sicher sehr geschickt.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass man eine Beta an einem Tag dafür mal erstellen kann, aber wie gesagt, ich hab da zu wenig ahnung von^^



Also ich hab schon mit PHP gearbeitet und auch schon mit typo3. Aber mit der Bildergenerierung unter php kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber an sich sollte sich ein vorhandener Generator leicht umbauen lassen. Wobei ich mal denke das das Problem eher die Datenbank ist. Denn HdRO hat nunmal kein Interface das mit Lua erweitert werden kann. Und wohl auch sonst nicht die Möglichkeit die Chardaten so abzufragen. Von daher müsste wohl ne Eingabemaske und entsprechende Datenbankfelder programmiert werden.

Also alles in allem mit Ahnung und Erfahrung nichts so übermässig schlimmes. Aber wir wissen ja es kam auch von diesem anderen komischen Spiel ein addon raus und nun müssen erstmal die kleinen Kinder versorgt werden *G* .

Aber wie eben schon angesprochen ist eines der Probleme das die HdRO Spieler hier die Datenbank über ihr jeweiliges Profil selber pflegen müssen, da es ja kein lua und keine andere api gibt.


----------



## Aurengur (2. Dezember 2008)

Das ist richtig, die nicht vorhandene lua erschwert das, doch denke ich, dass durch einen Siggenerator Buffed auch mehr genutzt werden würde, denn hey... sigs hat doch jeder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

